# Garage sale find.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just got back from a garage sale and this is what I brought back home. Just wanted to share. 
Thanks for looking. 
Paid $25 for all. 










Duct tape, cloth tape, 7 foam sanding pads, 4wire brushes, cheap angle finder, 3 chisels, 5 pipe clamps, 2 hand drills, and last but not least a 13 piece forstner bit set, made in west Germany. 
Time to drool. Lol
Plus some other non woodworking items.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I just got back from a garage sale and this is what I brought back home. Just wanted to share.
> Thanks for looking.
> Paid $25 for all.
> 
> ...


Wow, you did very good. The Forstner set alone would be worth the $25.

This almost qualifies as a gloat. :laughing:

I am going now to wipe away the drool. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was just looking up online and saw a 16 piece set for $349. So not sure where mine fit in with price category, but very happy. 
Thanks Dave.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The two German companies I have seen making Forstner bits are Colt - the Maxi-Cut series and FAMAG - the BORMAX series.

These are both high end Forstner bits. I do not know if the companies produce a "low end".

The steel is likely better than the Asian imports.

Any manufacturer name on these?

How about a close up of one of the larger Forstner bits to help determine how much of a gloat you managed to snag. :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No name on them Dave other than W. Germany
This is as close as I can get. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures.

This appears to be a generic Forstner bit desigin. I would not expect these to be from Colt or Famag.

The slanted circumference ring cuts the outside, and the radial surface is intended to cut the inside. This works when all surfaces are sharp. Even if sharp, it takes a lot of energy.

The Colt Maxi-Cut and Famag Bormax designs are more efficient cutting, so less power, less heat.

You still got a good deal. I feel the steel should be better than the Asian imports.

You may need to hone some of the edges, but you should get good use out of these puppies. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh ok Dave thanks.I Don't like the generic part of it. But I'll see how they work and get back to you. 
They seem pretty sharp. Thanks for researching them for me.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Great score!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice fund! Lucky!

Those bits sharpen pretty easy. A set if diamond needle files work well for that... Tedious as all heck though!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

They are at least 22 years old. Do you think they are HSS or HCS? Shoot, it don't matter for $25. Between the bits and even more so the clamps that a great steal.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like a good deal to me!


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Like ACP said. The forstners being made in "West Germany" indicate that they were made before the wall went down.
Bill


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent score! As much as I used to hate it when my mom would drag me to garage sales as a kit, she gets a big kick out of it when I go out of my way to go to one now :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks bill and roger. I'm a Garage sale freak. I'm always looking for a good deal. Heck most of my tools come from garage sales. 









Walker turner drill press. $5










Bandsaw $40










Sander $45
Plus a bunch of other things.


----------

